# Alcohol



## Kerry077 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

I've done searches and read various threads about buying alcohol, just wanted to clear up a couple of points . . . 

1. Barracuda is a place in Sharjah where you can buy alcohol. A few people mentioned making sure you don't get stopped. If you do get stopped, would you get into trouble even if you have a license?

2. I read about African and Eastern stores. Are these stores just a chain of stores to buy alcohol or are they a cheaper place to buy alcohol?

Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Kerry077 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've done searches and read various threads about buying alcohol, just wanted to clear up a couple of points . . .
> 
> ...


1 - it's not in Sharjah. It's in Umm Al Qawain. Sharjah is dry and you have to drive through it - that's why you have to be careful.
2 - A&E and MMI are stores in Dubai that sell alcohol - prices are plus 30% tax and you need a licence to buy from them. 

Your Dubai licence covers you to buy in Dubai, not in any other Emirate.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> 1 - it's not in Sharjah. It's in Umm Al Qawain. Sharjah is dry and you have to drive through it - that's why you have to be careful.
> 2 - A&E and MMI are stores in Dubai that sell alcohol - prices are plus 30% tax and you need a licence to buy from them.
> 
> Your Dubai licence covers you to buy in Dubai, not in any other Emirate.


As I travel to Abu Dhabi quite a bit I buy from African Eastern there in Mussaffa, I have a Dubai license but they never check me for it there (OK, they asked one time, I showed them my Dubai license, they told me it wasn't any good there and still sold me what I wanted). The prices are much cheaper and that is before they add the 30% Dubai tax. If I am buying a decent amount (for a couple of friends as well), say AED 500 they almost always throw in a free bottle of something or case of beer.

They are not as cheap as the Hole in the Wall or Barracuda but I don't have to drive out of my way or through Sharjah so I consider it a good option.

A Bottle of Jack Danial's:
In Dubai 195 AED + 30% Tax
In Abu Dhabi 145 AED no tax
Hole in the Wall 95 AED no tax

The Location of:
Ajman Hole in the Wall @25.419323, 55.440542
RAK Barricuda Shop @25.587349,55.652618
Africa Eastern Abu Dhabi @ 24.347219,54.51263

Best bet is to buy 4 bottles in the duty free when coming in.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There are several 'holes in the wall' as they're known as liquor stores where you don't need a license to buy. Barracuda and the Pearl Hotel - both in Umm Al Quwain. There is also one next to the Kempinski Hotel in Ajman and also (if it's still there) the Holiday Inn on the way back from Hatta - not many people know about that one.

There's also a booze shop attached to a Spinneys, but I can't remember which Emirate it is in.

MMI and A&E are stores where you require a license to buy alcohol.

An alcohol license allows you to buy and transport booze only within the emirate of it's issue.

You are actually required to have a liquor license to drink anywhere, although this is overlooked until you do something wrong.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Chocoholic said:


> There are several 'holes in the wall' as they're known as liquor stores where you don't need a license to buy. Barracuda and the Pearl Hotel - both in Umm Al Quwain. There is also one next to the Kempinski Hotel in Ajman and also (if it's still there) the Holiday Inn on the way back from Hatta - not many people know about that one.
> 
> There's also a booze shop attached to a Spinneys, but I can't remember which Emirate it is in.
> 
> ...


Good point. Too many people forget about this law.

Not having a licence, but drinking alcohol in Dubai is foolish. Anyone who ever drinks, or keeps alcohol in their home should have a licence.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Here is a map of some adult beverage shops in Umm Al Quwain, Ajman and Ras Al Khaimah. The shops do not enforce the law of requiring you to have a license to purchase:

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=201030235697223888226.0004a144f6eb8be83e5b4&msa=0

Enjoy

-md000/Mike


----------



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

md000 said:


> Here is a map of some adult beverage shops in Umm Al Quwain, Ajman and Ras Al Khaimah. The shops do not enforce the law of requiring you to have a license to purchase:
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=201030235697223888226.0004a144f6eb8be83e5b4&msa=0
> 
> ...


:behindsofa: not sure,but should you delete your map now


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

suzieirl said:


> :behindsofa: not sure,but should you delete your map now


Why? it is just information. I am not associated with any of these entities and I don't really drink.

-md000/Mike


----------



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

md000 said:


> Why? it is just information. I am not associated with any of these entities and I don't really drink.
> 
> -md000/Mike


just as not to get these shops in trouble.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

suzieirl said:


> just as not to get these shops in trouble.


I think most authorities know about these places already.

I got speaking to a local policeman, in a pub funnily enough, and asked him about the drive back from the Barracuda. He says is you have any alcohol license then you'll generally be fine. He declined to give me his personal number for future reference though.


----------



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> I think most authorities know about these places already.
> 
> I got speaking to a local policeman, in a pub funnily enough, and asked him about the drive back from the Barracuda. He says is you have any alcohol license then you'll generally be fine. He declined to give me his personal number for future reference though.


Yup ,thats true,nothing is a secret here.
what a shame you didn't get his number, you should have offered him a little top up  :tea:


----------



## Kerry077 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the tips and advice guys, we haven't actually moved over yet . . . just planning ahead!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

suzieirl said:


> just as not to get these shops in trouble.


These businesses are legal entities - as in that they are licensed to run their business. They won't get into trouble for serving us.

For anyone wanting to venture out into the "wild and woolly west", it's best to use the perimeter roads rather than the more direct route through the centre of Sharjah.

Abu Dhabi is a very good option, in that it's 30% less, but it's a fraction of the selection to be found in UAQ and RAK.

The other factor to consider is that there have been incidents of "hijacking". That's to say, someone follows you, knowing where you have been, and accidentally hits your car or flags you down pretending to see damage to your car, and then they make some excuse to get you to open your boot and on seeing the contents, threaten to call the police unless you pay them some extortionate amount of money (which can be negotiated).

For once, I know this is not a "Dubai Rumour" as it happened to a friend.


----------



## BigMac993 (Aug 11, 2013)

How do you get a license to buy/drink alcohol?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

BigMac993 said:


> How do you get a license to buy/drink alcohol?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/164508-liquor-license-2.html#post1266796
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/156314-alcohol-license.html


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Speaking of alcohol I was in RAK last week so took the opportunity to stop at the Barracuda liquor store. Wow, what a place! 

Managed to buy a case of Coors Lite (Yay!), the first time I've seen it here, a case of Heineken, a bottle of Makers Mark, a bottle of Mailibu and a bottle of Woodford Reserve and spent a bit over 600. A single bottle of Jack Danial's alone is over 200 at African Eastern in Dubai.

Anyway, I'm set for this weekend :cheer2:eace::rockon::usa2:


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Which perimeter road - E311 or E611?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> Which perimeter road - E311 or E611?


We used the 611, N25.587349 E55.652618


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> We used the 611, N25.587349 E55.652618


Yep - 611 is much quieter and easier. Not necessarily the shortest route, but I'd rather drive a couple of extra kms for the peace and quiet


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> For once, I know this is not a "Dubai Rumour" as it happened to a friend.


Which is why you reply, "I have a license, so why don't you call the police so I can report you for blackmail"


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

The thing that confuses me is that when you arrive, Dubai has the most relaxed Duty Free alcohol limits in the world. Where else in the world can each person buy 5 bottles of alcohol duty free ! As a couple, 10 bottles of duty free is a pretty good start to life in Dubai.

It's only once you have consumed your 10 bottles things get difficult. Hopefully by that point its time for the next flight !


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Jager said:


> The thing that confuses me is that when you arrive, Dubai has the most relaxed Duty Free alcohol limits in the world. Where else in the world can each person buy 5 bottles of alcohol duty free ! As a couple, 10 bottles of duty free is a pretty good start to life in Dubai.
> 
> It's only once you have consumed your 10 bottles things get difficult. Hopefully by that point its time for the next flight !


Barracuda is cheaper than buying a flight!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Centaurus delivers


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> As I travel to Abu Dhabi quite a bit I buy from African Eastern there in Mussaffa, I have a Dubai license but they never check me for it there (OK, they asked one time, I showed them my Dubai license, they told me it wasn't any good there and still sold me what I wanted). The prices are much cheaper and that is before they add the 30% Dubai tax. If I am buying a decent amount (for a couple of friends as well), say AED 500 they almost always throw in a free bottle of something or case of beer.
> 
> They are not as cheap as the Hole in the Wall or Barracuda but I don't have to drive out of my way or through Sharjah so I consider it a good option.
> 
> ...


A new liquor store option has opened up just as you enter the Adu Dhabi Emirate on the E11 from Dubai. 

Exit 399, behind the Golden Tulip Al Jazira Hotel And Resort
Euro Star Cellar
24.855882, 54.896094

Not as cheap or as large of a selection as Barracuda but a lot more convenient and no transit through Sharjah.


----------



## Da.nie (Jul 4, 2017)

Mr Rossi said:


> I think most authorities know about these places already.
> 
> I got speaking to a local policeman, in a pub funnily enough, and asked him about the drive back from the Barracuda. He says is you have any alcohol license then you'll generally be fine. He declined to give me his personal number for future reference though.


Really? So this is still an illegal move? It was cheeky because he didn't give you his personal details


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

XDoodle****** said:


> A new liquor store option has opened up just as you enter the Adu Dhabi Emirate on the E11 from Dubai.
> 
> Exit 399, behind the Golden Tulip Al Jazira Hotel And Resort
> Euro Star Cellar
> ...


2 bottles of 43% Vodka for AED20, the spirits are cheap, the cans less so (in fact some of the prices for cans is a rip off, AED14/can for Strongbow when it's AED7 at MMI RAK).

Some good BOGOF deals there too, and only 40 mins round trip from Marina.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> 2 bottles of 43% Vodka for AED20, the spirits are cheap, the cans less so (in fact some of the prices for cans is a rip off, AED14/can for Strongbow when it's AED7 at MMI RAK).
> 
> Some good BOGOF deals there too, and only 40 mins round trip from Marina.


I bought 4 bottles of Jack and a case of beer and they threw in a case of Singha beer as well.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Da.nie said:


> Really? So this is still an illegal move? It was cheeky because he didn't give you his personal details


As far as I know and have been told possession of alcohol in Sharjah is illegal.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

XDoodle****** said:


> I bought 4 bottles of Jack and a case of beer and they threw in a case of Singha beer as well.


And an entire weekend was lost.

Reminds me of the joke - i went on a vodka diet and lost 3 days.


----------

